# Πορτρέτο ενός διάσημου μεταφραστή λογοτεχνίας



## Costas (Dec 11, 2012)

Πρόκειται για τον μεταφραστή του νομπελίστα Μο Γιαν, αλλά και δεκάδων άλλων έργων της σύγχρονης κινεζικής λογοτεχνίας. (Tablet)

*Mo Yan’s Jewish Interpreter*
The D-student translator behind the Chinese winner of the Nobel Prize in literature

“They say translators are frustrated writers,” Howard Goldblatt explained as he waited impatiently in his blue stick-shift BMW behind a silver sedan. “I’m not a frustrated writer. I’m a frustrated Formula-1 driver.”
(...)
“It’s like Bach,” Goldblatt said. “All of a sudden you say: ‘I could listen to him all day long.’ It just burrowed into the marrows of my bones. I loved doing translation.”

Παρά την αρχική του δήλωση ότι δεν έχει απωθημένα συγγραφέα, να τι λέει παρακάτω για μιαν άλλη Κινέζα συγγραφέα που τον σαγήνεψε, την Xiao (όχι Xaio!) Hong:

At the end of her life, she wrote a novel and a sequel about a character by the name of Ma Bole, whose journeys in the book mirrored her own. “There was no question she wanted to make it a trilogy,” he said. Thanks to his efforts, Xaio Hong’s work has largely been rediscovered in China. *Goldblatt hopes to write the concluding volume* and have them all translated.

Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας!


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 11, 2012)

Αυτού του Μο Γιαν;


----------



## Costas (Dec 11, 2012)

Ναι· δεν υπάρχει κι άλλος.


----------



## Costas (Dec 12, 2012)

Μια βραδιά με τον Howard Goldblatt (βίντεο)

He [Mo Yan] writes _in_ Chinese _for_ Chinese; and makes it very very difficult for those of us who translate him to other languages to...to translate! (...) Mine [=my rendering of the novel's title: _Life and Death are Wearing me Out_] was the best sounding and the farthest away from the original! (...) If you like Dickens, you're gonna love Mo Yan (…) We have pruned some of them, 'we' meaning editors and publishers [his long novels] (…) [for his last novel before he got the prize] I got 1200 dollars to translate a 500 page novel (εξαιτίας χρεοκοπίας. Κανονικά, η προκαταβολή θα ήταν 7500-15% η προμήθεια του ατζέντη, το υπόλοιπο δια 2 μεταξύ του συγγραφέα και του ιδίου, άρα 3188)

Συζητάει επίσης τους προβληματισμούς του για τους τίτλους των βιβλίων.

Translation theory is sort of like trying to analyze how your knee works walking downstairs: you're gonna fall.
Domestication/Foreignization: “You’re not going to get a foreignized text past an editor” [εκτός κι αν είσαι ο Nabokov] “And when an editor sends me back an unmarked text I begin to get very very nervous” (εδώ σας στέλνουν τίποτα πίσω;…) «I don’t want to be out there naked; I want some help” Με τις πραγματικά ξένες γλώσσες (κινέζικα, γιαπωνέζικα, αραβικά) πρέπει να γράψεις ελεύθερα, αλλιώς χάθηκες. Να πας παράγραφο παράγραφο και ν’ αλλάζεις ό,τι πρέπει, αλλιώς δεν γίνεται. “The single most obvious spot where this happens is in chengyu, so you can say ‘when the dragon soars and the phoenix farts’ or you can say what it means. I have done both. And sometimes I do both at the same time” “I’m putting untranslated words like _dieh_, instead of dad or pa or whatever”, γιατί είναι καιρός να βάλουμε κινέζικες λέξεις στα αγγλικά, όπως έχουμε κάνει με τα γιαπωνέζικα (τατάμι κττ.) «διάβασα πρόσφατα ένα ινδικό βιβλίο κι είχε εκατοντάδες ινδικές λέξεις αμετάφραστες, φαγητά και ρούχα, και δεν με πείραζε καθόλου (that’s foreignization), στο κάτω-κάτω σήμερα έχουμε το ίντερνετ, μπορείς να κοιτάξεις ό,τι θες». Μετά εξετάζει το πρόβλημα της απόδοσης των κύριων ονομάτων, που σχεδόν πάντα κάτι σημαίνουν.Μιλάει για τη χρήση διαλέκτων (ο Ezra Pound είχε χρησιμοποιήσει black Southern dialect για το Book of Songs!), για τα ρέτζιστερς, για τις ομοιοκαταληξίες στα οπερατικά κομμάτια.»

Στις εύκολες γλώσσες με πολλούς μεταφραστές πληρώνουν με τη λέξη, 110 δολλάρια τις 1000 λέξεις. That’s why they say “keep a day job”. Στις σπάνιες: έχω δουλέψει 50-50, 20-80 με τον συγγραφέα• όχι επί των πωλήσεων, αλλά επί της προκαταβολής. ΠΟΤΕ δεν έχουμε κερδίσει από δικαιώματα επί των πωλήσεων το ποσό της προκαταβολής π.χ. 20.000 δολάρια. Βέβαια με τον Μο Γιαν αυτό θ’ αλλάξει τώρα. Αλλά βέβαια έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θα έχω 50-50 μαζί του! Συνήθως παίρνω εφάπαξ, μεταξύ 10 και 30 χιλ δολ, έχω πάρει και περισσότερα, πολύ πιο συχνά και λιγότερα. Αναφέρει και την Ελλάδα σαν μια από τις χώρες όπου δεν υπάρχουν μεταφραστές από τα κινέζικα ή υπάρχουν αλλά δεν είναι αρκετά καλοί ή κάνουν άλλες δουλειές από μετάφραση λογοτεχνίας και επομένως μεταφράζουν δυστυχώς από τα αγγλικά. (Πού στο διάολο μας θυμήθηκε, απ’ όλες τις χώρες; ) Οπότε πληρώνουν τα τελείως λιγότερα, αφού όλοι γνωρίζουν αγγλικά. Προτιμώ να μεταφράζω πεθαμένους συγγραφείς, αλλά δυστυχώς τώρα ζουν πολλά χρόνια! Εκτός κι αν είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο δεν ξαναδιαβάζω ποτέ τις μεταφράσεις μου μετά τη δημοσίευσή τους, γιατί ξέρω ότι θα…φρίξω. Τη δεκαετία του ’90, μόλις 3% των λογοτεχνικών βιβλίων στις ΗΠΑ ήταν μεταφράσεις. Μια ανθολογία κινεζικών διηγημάτων, που της βρήκανε τον πιο πιασάρικο τίτλο (Mao wouldn’t be amused with this) και το πιο κραχτικό εξώφυλλο (πάλι με τον Μάο) πούλησε 15000 αντίτυπα σε 15 χρόνια, which is good. Τα βιβλία μένουν 2 βδομάδες στο βιβλιοπωλείο, μετά τελειώσανε, επιστρέφονται. Το ποσοστό επιστροφής είναι 50%. Σ’ ένα βιβλίο που λεγόταν Παλιοί Τόποι του εκδότη δεν του άρεσε και το ‘κανε Ασημένια Πόλη, και το επόμενο βιβλίο που έγραψε ο συγγραφέας είχε κατά τύχη τον τίτλο Ιστορίες της Ασημένιας Πόλης! Now what?


----------

